# Auto/Start stop



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

You could try buying a Trifecta tune- which disables auto start/stop except when the cruise control is one (like the button is pressed). This tune (the Advantage one- $350?) also increase performance and power, smoothens and quickest shifts noticeably, and results on better fuel economy supposedly (I have had mine long enough to tell but it sure is MUCH quicker and smoother). They also sell a tune that ONLY disables auto start/stop by having the cruise control button on- basically using that as a switch for it. It’s SUPER easy to install/flash. Otherwise maybe take it to a dealer to see if somethings wrong?? Idk... does this help or could you describe your issue in more detail?


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

HelpMeCruze said:


> Good Morning I have 2016 Chevy Cruze Premier
> My car won’t shift from stop at light feels like it’s dead out of water
> Anyone else have problem or suggestions
> Help please
> Thank You


See my response above ^^^


----------



## HelpMeCruze (Aug 8, 2019)

Jack_Volk said:


> You could try buying a Trifecta tune- which disables auto start/stop except when the cruise control is one (like the button is pressed). This tune (the Advantage one- $350?) also increase performance and power, smoothens and quickest shifts noticeably, and results on better fuel economy supposedly (I have had mine long enough to tell but it sure is MUCH quicker and smoother). They also sell a tune that ONLY disables auto start/stop by having the cruise control button on- basically using that as a switch for it. It’s SUPER easy to install/flash. Otherwise maybe take it to a dealer to see if somethings wrong?? Idk... does this help or could you describe your issue in more detail?


----------



## HelpMeCruze (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank You for your advice 
I’m following up with more details 
So what happens is when I’m at a light if the the auto/start stop engages while I’m waiting for the light and then I proceeded it will buck as if there is no power and I literally have to floor the pedal sometimes for it to catch to start moving forward. Seems as if it has absolutely no power at all to go . Has thrown check engine light of course I’m out of warranty and if I take it anywhere to get a code read they tell me there is no code but my light is on . Sometimes the light will just go off. I even get the OnStar alerts and it will state Transmission problem detected and I go to get the light read and no code . I’ve heard from sources it might be the Auto start


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

HelpMeCruze said:


> Thank You for your advice
> I’m following up with more details
> So what happens is when I’m at a light if the the auto/start stop engages while I’m waiting for the light and then I proceeded it will buck as if there is no power and I literally have to floor the pedal sometimes for it to catch to start moving forward. Seems as if it has absolutely no power at all to go . Has thrown check engine light of course I’m out of warranty and if I take it anywhere to get a code read they tell me there is no code but my light is on . Sometimes the light will just go off. I even get the OnStar alerts and it will state Transmission problem detected and I go to get the light read and no code . I’ve heard from sources it might be the Auto start
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

Oops my reply is in that box above


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

And you have an automatic transmission right? I know sometimes I have this weird thing where the automatic transmission in my 2017 Premier Hatch feels kind of jerky when I’m slowing down, right when I turn the car on and start driving. I heard that’s because it supposedly shifts into neutral rather than just 1st gear. I don’t think that’s related to your actual problem though..


----------



## HelpMeCruze (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


???


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jack_Volk said:


> ???


What don't you understand? Click on the red "here"


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> What don't you understand? Click on the red "here"


No that was just kinda random lol and not really helpful


----------



## HelpMeCruze (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank You for your useful information I’m definitely gonna look into that .


----------



## Jack_Volk (Mar 17, 2021)

HelpMeCruze said:


> Thank You for your useful information I’m definitely gonna look into that .


Sure! It probably wouldn’t hurt to even try contacting Trifecta and asking their thoughts too just because I don’t think the tunes are returnable


----------

